# TiVo Edge Unable to Play or Stream Recordings



## yabapmat (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello,

I have a TiVo Edge that recently started displaying some odd behaviors. Specifically the Edge for some reason will not display any recordings under My Shows even though they are listed there. I just get a blue spinning circle once i select a show and nothing ever appears. Also, I am unable to stream any shows via the TiVo App. I keep getting a MiddleMind error in the TiVo App. 

If I restart the Edge it will work again for awhile but it always seems to crap out again. Sometimes it fails again within minutes other times it might take days for the Edge to stop working correctly. I have contacted TiVo support. We did some basic trouble shooting but everything seems to work correctly from they can tell and from what I can see. Additionally, they say they are working on the problem but I have not seen any progress and its been about a month now. 

I am using the Edge to record OTA. It has worked well enough but I hate not having 4 tuners like the Bolt it replaced. I recently pulled out my old Roamio OTA and have debated seeing if I can get that hooked back up.

Anyone else experiencing Edge issues like this? Ideas on what I can do?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Frank (Jul 23, 2019)

The TIVO Edge has 6 tuners


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jim Frank said:


> The TIVO Edge has 6 tuners


OTA Edge TCDD6F500 has two tuners.

Knowledge: TiVo Service Number and Model Number Table


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

yabapmat said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone else experiencing Edge issues like this? Ideas on what I can do?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Edge OTA and do not have any issues.
Possible causes are Power Supply, Overheating, hard drive going bad, router placed to close to the Edge, try a factory reset.


----------



## atlpgmr (Apr 26, 2011)

Terrestrial said:


> I have the Edge OTA and do not have any issues.
> Possible causes are Power Supply, Overheating, hard drive going bad, router placed to close to the Edge, try a factory reset.


I'm having the same issue.
I have to re-boot my Edge to watch recorded shows.
I also constantly get the middleminderror on my ipad.
This is the worst Tivo I've ever owned. Tivo should be ashamed!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atlpgmr said:


> I also constantly get the middleminderror on my ipad.
> This is the worst Tivo I've ever owned. Tivo should be ashamed!


Xperi indicates the middlemind error has been fix and being deployed: Known Issues (tivo.com)


----------

